

Ask HN: What technologies should I be learning with my 20% time? - jacorreia

So I&#x27;m a student, and this summer at my internship I&#x27;m being given some form of &quot;20% time&quot;. Ideally, I&#x27;d like to use this time to make myself more work-ready for when I go on a 16-month internship next year. What technologies would you recommend learning for a still-learning student interested in embedded systems and back-end development?<p>Thanks!
======
420365247
GoLang....Ruby....become very very very good at css, javascript and 'mockup to
code'

